# "re0" network interface halts !



## Anti_Evil (Jun 24, 2009)

Hi,

I'm running FreeBSD 7.2 Release ver on my PC and my "re0" network interface is connected to a ADSL modem via ethernet link.

The problem is after about 10~15 minutes the "re0" get into halt mode. i mean the interface is not responsible anymore after passing 10~15 mins, cannot ping some internet website and my current downloades suspends.

I found this problem when i was using "portsnap fetch" to get latest port update.

Please help me.

Regards,
Hadi


----------



## vivek (Jun 24, 2009)

Do you see any error message in /var/log/messages or on screen?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 24, 2009)

Any chance your modem is acting up?


----------



## Anti_Evil (Jun 25, 2009)

It seems when the ISP got out of service just for about 1 second, the "portsnap" software stop working and doesn't try to continue download the file.

tty1:
i start downloadiong ports and after about 16 min:


```
7b061ea57ed60f137726b8a86851b3806cf895c7de8bdf 19% of   56 MB   14 kBps 55m00s
```

it doesn't continue anymore.


tty2:
i start pinging google.com, same time as i start portsnap sofwtare.


```
64 bytes from 74.125.67.100: icmp_seq=1011 ttl=50 time=643.301 ms
64 bytes from 74.125.67.100: icmp_seq=1012 ttl=50 time=652.301 ms
92 bytes from 192.168.1.1: Destination Net Unreachable
Vr HL TOS  Len   ID Flg  off TTL Pro  cks      Src      Dst
 4  5  00 5400 27d6   0 0000  40  01 0348 192.168.1.2  74.125.67.100
64 bytes from 74.125.67.100: icmp_seq=1014 ttl=50 time=702.301 ms
```


As you see, in thirth row, the system received "Destination Net Unreachable", but after 1 sec it continues ...


How can i tell portsnap to wait for some more time before timeout ?



Regards,
Hadi


----------



## SirDice (Jun 25, 2009)

You seem to have connection issues with your ISP, I suggest contacting them.


----------



## Anti_Evil (Jun 25, 2009)

hmm yes, my connection is not stable.
But it is the best provider in my area.

Now, i want to know is there any alternative way to update my ports tree ?

Regards,
Hadi


----------



## SirDice (Jun 25, 2009)

I think csup is a little more resistant to connection problems. At least it's easier to restart and pick up where it left off.


----------



## Anti_Evil (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks, it worked !


----------



## Anti_Evil (Jun 28, 2009)

Sorry, another thing ..

How should i compile/install the ports ?

I tried (cur dir: /usr/home/ports/ftp/wget/):

```
make install clean
```
But it says:

```
make: dont know how to make install. Stop.
```

Regards,


----------



## trev (Jul 1, 2009)

Anti_Evil said:
			
		

> I tried (cur dir: /usr/home/ports/ftp/wget/):



Are you sure that's the correct directory? It's usually /usr/ports/...


----------



## Anti_Evil (Jul 3, 2009)

hi trev,

You're right, the csup config was wrong.

ps: The thread i posted for this issue.

Thanks for reply,
Hadi


----------

